
An Introduction to WebObjects, in Swift - helge5
http://www.alwaysrightinstitute.com/wo-intro/
======
grecy
From 2006-2008 I worked in a WebObjects dev team, and it was extremely
enlightening.

So, so, so much of the work is done for you with WO, it's so much faster to
just get down to business and code in your business logic. To this day I miss
everything being done for me.

I genuinely hope Apple find a way to resurrect it.

EDIT: Project Wonder[1] gets a mention in the links section. This is a "mod
pack" for WebObjects that is like putting it on steroids. Seriously impressive
stuff.

[1]
[https://wiki.wocommunity.org/display/WEB/Home](https://wiki.wocommunity.org/display/WEB/Home)

~~~
jrs95
While I'm skeptical it would really be a server driven full stack web
framework like it was in the past, a bit more effort on the server-side Swift
front would definitely be appreciated. It seems like a small dribble of
resources is currently invested in that, and overall I don't think it's ever
really going to take off unless Apple really gets behind it. The stuff the
community has done is cool but it's not good enough to build a large and
sustainable ecosystem.

------
exabrial
Wait, is webojects dead or not? It says wo6 is coming in 2018, but the project
is killed... I see it's voluntarily bring maintained by a community, are they
releasing?

~~~
mattl
It’s community and yes lots of releases

------
westoncb
It actually looks pretty nice (imo), but also seems like another one of those,
"well, we'll see if it picks up any steam in a few years..." kinda situations.

The article is also clearly written and informative.

------
BillinghamJ
This smells very much like ASP.Net web forms, horrible viewstate parameters,
terrible URL design, etc.

Haven’t we moved past this?

~~~
helge5
Although the comparison with the ASP.net clone sounds like an insult to WO,
you are right: we definitely have moved past this! :-) As outlined in the
article: [http://www.alwaysrightinstitute.com/wo-intro/#web-20-ajax-
an...](http://www.alwaysrightinstitute.com/wo-intro/#web-20-ajax-and-beyond)

Though funny enough client side frameworks today are plagued by pretty much
the same issues WO had on the server side. (or in other words: the web is a
document platform, not very well suited for applications)

